# [Utilizzo] Firefox e consumo di memoria anormale

## randomaze

É da un pó di tempo che ho notato che Firefox se resta aperto per qualche ora inizia a diventare abnormemente grande (poco fa era arrivato a sfiorare i 700M per intenderci), e quando inizia a swappare, diventa anche mostruosamente lento (ma vá  :Rolling Eyes:  )

Dato che:

Una ricerca sul forum apparentemente non mi ha dato risposte utili

Il problema si verifica con versioni differenti, anche ricompilate con CFLAGS differenti (attualmente sono 1.0.6-r7 con CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer")

Disabilitare le estensioni attive non ha dato risultati utili

mi chiedo: capita solo a me?

----------

## redview

beh, i 700Mb nn li ho mai raggiunti anche perchè probabilmente nn ne ho neanche così tanti liberi   :Laughing:  però anche a me a volte da fuori di matto: swappa, cpu a mille, lento..

..e infatti nn lo uso più, prediligendo konqueror, leggero, veloce ed integrato.

bye

----------

## croot

a me occupa 87 mega, è aperto dalle 17:20 di oggi ed è sempre veloce e tranquillo, anche io una volta usavo konqueror, piu' che altro perche' era piu' veloce, ora mi sembra che siamo alla pari.. per tornare a firefox io ho comunque 512 mb di ramma e 10 tab aperti.

----------

## gutter

Aperto da stamattina poco dopo le 10 e sono circa 78 MB usati.

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Aperto da stamattina poco dopo le 10 e sono circa 78 MB usati.

 

Deduco che sia un problema mio e, forse di redview... se avessi aprto alle 10 di questa mattina adesso probabilmente sarebbe uscito anche dal case oltre che dalla ram.  :Sad: 

----------

## gutter

Per la cronaca io ho riscontrato diversi problemi con alcune estensioni per firefox, solo che ora non ricordo quali   :Confused: .

----------

## !equilibrium

@randomize

siamo in due ad avere questo problema, Ã¨ da un po che cerco una soluzione, ma non ho cavato un ragno dal buco.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Per la cronaca io ho riscontrato diversi problemi con alcune estensioni per firefox, solo che ora non ricordo quali 

 

Beh l'estensione DownThemAll che io uso frequentemente deve essere scritta davvero male... solo per scaricare dei files mi schizza la cpu a 100 e rallenta tutto, robe da matti!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Già provato con firefox-bin?

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Già provato con firefox-bin?

 

No... ma prima di passare a quello faró la "prova scema" (alla quale potevo pensare prima...): creare un nuovo utente e  usare il FF del nuovo utente (quindi a configurazione praticamente azzerata).

Ma visto che é mezzanotte devo rinviare a domani dopo il lavoro....

----------

## power83

Lo steso problema si ha anche con i binari, anche se ci mette meno tempo

----------

## Raffo

allora è lui che ogni tanto mi fa swappare il sistema!   :Surprised: 

----------

## comio

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> É da un pó di tempo che ho notato che Firefox se resta aperto per qualche ora inizia a diventare abnormemente grande (poco fa era arrivato a sfiorare i 700M per intenderci), e quando inizia a swappare, diventa anche mostruosamente lento (ma vá  )
> 
> Dato che:
> 
> Una ricerca sul forum apparentemente non mi ha dato risposte utili
> ...

 

leggo solo ora il post... io questa anomalia l'ho notata anche sotto il pc di lavoro con windows... qualche memory leak?

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> leggo solo ora il post... io questa anomalia l'ho notata anche sotto il pc di lavoro con windows... qualche memory leak?

 

Con win al lavoro apparentemente non avevo problemi... almeno fino a una decina di giorni fa.

Le estensioni ho provato a disinstallarle del tutto (nel dubbio che la disabilitazione fosse farlocca) ma la crescita anomala c'é sempre.

In compenso ho fatto una prova con un utente con il profilo azzerato. Sembra che vada tutto bene senza problemi di obesitá. Allora ho dato un occhiata alle directory .mozilla e ho notate che il vecchio utente probabilmente ha un bel pó di spazzatura derivata da una delle precedenti installazioni (se la memoria non mi inganna quel profilo si é fatto tutte le versioni di FF uscite negli ultimi due anni).

Allora mi sa che provo a smanettare un pó con l'about:config e, se neanche azzerando quello si risolve il problema cancelleró il profilo e lo ricreo da zero...

Voi che avete lo stesso problema state usando un profilo particolarmente vecchio?

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Seguo con attenzione il post, visto che anche a me Firefox funziona tipo airbag...  :Laughing: 

Avevo sospetto anche io fossere le estensioni, ma cancellarle tutte non mi va....   :Crying or Very sad: 

Magari, se avrò pazienza, ne toglo una alla volta e poi vedo se riesco a trovare quella che ciuccia tutta sta RAM.

Ho letto dell'estensione DownThemAll...

Io ce l'ho installata, mi sa che quella sarà la prima che parte...   :Wink: 

Ciao a tutti!

----------

## Aleksandra

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Voi che avete lo stesso problema state usando un profilo particolarmente vecchio?

 

Eccomi qui' (a volte ritornano...   :Embarassed:  ) a testimoniare lo stesso problema, il mio e' un profilo vecchietto... 

@jesus_was_rasta: ho lo stesso problema ma non quell'estensione... magari prova a buttarne un'altra   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Allora mi sa che provo a smanettare un pï¿½ con l'about:config e, se neanche azzerando quello si risolve il problema cancellerï¿½ il profilo e lo ricreo da zero...
> 
> Voi che avete lo stesso problema state usando un profilo particolarmente vecchio?

 

in effetti anche la mia compilazione di FFX esiste dal profilo 1.4 di gentoo (o giÃ¹ di li) e ho il problema dei memory leak.

salvo i miei bookmark, cancello completamente la mia directory locale e vedo se la cosa migliora

p.s.: tra l'altro nella mia configurazione di FFX ho impostato anche questi tips: http://www.gentoo-italia.net/article.php?story=20040915112724647

magari sono loro a dare questi problemi, proverÃ² e poi vi dico

----------

## Raffo

se 132 MB di ram occupata nn sono tanti io posso dire di essere ok. il mio è un profilo nn tanto vecchio perchè dovetti cancellare tutto per via di un problema grafico proprio con firefox.

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> Avevo sospetto anche io fossere le estensioni, ma cancellarle tutte non mi va....  
> 
> Magari, se avrò pazienza, ne toglo una alla volta e poi vedo se riesco a trovare quella che ciuccia tutta sta RAM.

 

Come ho detto nel post precedente eliminarle tutte non ha dato effetti:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Le estensioni ho provato a disinstallarle del tutto (nel dubbio che la disabilitazione fosse farlocca) ma la crescita anomala c'é sempre.

 

Cosa peraltro ragionevole, infatti le estensioni normalmente sono semplici (inteso come poco linee di codice) codici javascript senza accesso diretto alla memoria non dovrebbero comuqnue dare problemi di questa entitá. Certo tutto é possibile  :Wink: 

 *DarkAngel76 wrote:*   

> p.s.: tra l'altro nella mia configurazione di FFX ho impostato anche questi tips: http://www.gentoo-italia.net/article.php?story=20040915112724647
> 
> magari sono loro a dare questi problemi, proverÃ² e poi vi dico

 

Anchío ho abilitato quelle voci. Oggi ho provato ad eliminare il turbo ma la situazione non mi é cambiata. Se anche il tuo tentativo con le altre voci non ha effetto mi sa che l'unica é il profilo nuovo.

A tal fine i files da conservare dovrebbero essere:

```
~/.mozilla/firefox/${id_del_profilo}/bookmark.html

~/.mozilla/firefox/${id_del_profilo}/user.js

~/.mozilla/firefox/${id_del_profilo}/prefs.js
```

ve ne vengono in mente altri?

 *Aleksandra wrote:*   

> Eccomi qui' (a volte ritornano...   ) a testimoniare lo stesso problema, il mio e' un profilo vecchietto... 

 

Ciao Ale, Bentornata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aleksandra

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Aleksandra wrote:*   Eccomi qui' (a volte ritornano...   ) a testimoniare lo stesso problema, il mio e' un profilo vecchietto...  
> 
> Ciao Ale, Bentornata 

 

Ciao grassie  :Wink:  in questi mesi vi ho letto sempre e comunque, ma spero di rivedervi tutti presto, questo forum ha sempre risolto i miei piccoli problemi senza bisogno di chiedere nulla... Per ora non mi funzionano i masterizzatori, ma questa e' un'altra storia   :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

Insomma da quel che leggo non c'e' altra soluzione... Intanto vi curo  :Wink: 

----------

